
A $12,000 open-source hardware platform to develop electric vehicles - donnemartin
https://electrek.co/2017/01/11/tabby-evo-open-source-hardware-platform-to-develop-electric-vehicles/
======
jaclaz
Well, the Tabby Evo - with all due respect - looks like a slighty beefy golf
cart and actually costs more or less the same as what you can probably buy a
beefy golf-cart-like vehicle with. Like - say - a Polaris Gem.

The news are about the joint-venture (or whatever) with Renault for the POM
(the "open source" version of the Twizy):

[https://www.osvehicle.com/](https://www.osvehicle.com/)

